# Schutzhund in or around Brooklyn NY??



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone here lives around Brooklyn NY (around to me means Staten Island, Brooklyn, Queens, Long Island, and central NJ) and can recommend a good Schutzhund club or trainers? If this is a club, it'll be great if you can give me the meeting schedule and some contact information. If it is a trainer, it'll be great if you can give me the rates and some contact information. I am looking to join a schutzhund club to train my boy. He's full of drive (prey, play, and food), mischief, and comes from a line of titled working GSD's. Any information will be greatly appreciated!!!! Also, if you live around Brooklyn NY and would want to setup some times to train our dogs together that'll be awesome too!

Thanks!


----------



## chantallyxo (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi im planning to move to NY September 1st Im having such a hard time finding a building that will take German Shepherds! Do you know of ANYWHERE or could you point me in the right direction? Were desperate and there has to be pet friendly building owners somewhere!?


----------

